# recall on seatbelts in habitation area



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi a friend of mine who is not pc literate has asked me if i can help him, he lives near Tenby and he has got a Swift Royale 1997 model.

Now to the problem, he has had 3 letters informing him of a recall for the seatbelts in the rear of the m/home telling him to take the vehicle to Alko Kobar in Southam Warwickshire a round trip of 400 miles, is it possible to take it to someone closer to home.

Dave


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Reply*

Hello

The engineering work can only be carried out by our supplier, Alko. They are the ones with the knowledge and the expertise to do the work.

He should contact us to discuss and our telephone number is on the letters he receives.

Customercareline 01482 875740

Regards
Kath


----------

